# sys-apps/kmod is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

beim world Update nörgelt portage:

```
....

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-12-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r2)
```

Weiß Jemand eine Lösung dafür?

----------

## Max Steel

Ja module-init-tools demergen mit -C

kmod übernimmt die Funktion vollständig.

----------

## 3PO

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ja module-init-tools demergen mit -C
> 
> kmod übernimmt die Funktion vollständig.

 

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber:

```
server ~ # emerge -C sys-apps/module-init-tools

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

!!! 'sys-apps/module-init-tools' (virtual/modutils) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

```

----------

## Max Steel

Sollte dennoch funktionieren. er warnt zwar groß aber wie gesagt, kmod ersetzt die funktionalität vollständig, du darfst nur während dem installieren keinen reboot machen  :Wink: 

Danach etc-update oder dispatch-conf laufen lassen.

virtual/modutils hat als runtime-dep beide drinnen als oder Variante, heißt: "Wenn module-init-tools nicht installiert ist, dann nehme kmod, jenachdem welches alternativlos von installierten/zu updateten paketen gebraucht wird."

----------

## bell

Eigentlich lautet die Entscheidung nicht "kmod" vs "module-init-tools" sondern "udev" vs "eudev". Eudev ist ein udev-Fork der den Umstieg auf kmod nicht mitmacht. Ich habe mich für eudev entschieden.

----------

## mv

 *bell wrote:*   

> Eigentlich lautet die Entscheidung nicht "kmod" vs "module-init-tools" sondern "udev" vs "eudev".

 

Das hat nichts miteinander zu tun. Man sollte auf jeden Fall auf kmod wechseln, weil module-init-tools nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Eudev ist ein udev-Fork der den Umstieg auf kmod nicht mitmacht.

 

Doch, selbstverständlich. eudev läuft hier problemlos mit kmod.

----------

## cryptosteve

War es nicht so, dass eudev zunächst auf kmod verzichten wollte, sich dann aber wegen der guten Argumente kmod doch wieder unterstützen will?

Der Start von eudev ist (leider?) etwas in den ganzen Hohn- und Spottmeldungen diverser Portale untergegangen ...

----------

## 3PO

.... Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber, das:

```
emerge -C sys-apps/module-init-tools && emerge sys-apps/kmod
```

brachte die Lösung.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> War es nicht so, dass eudev zunächst auf kmod verzichten wollte, sich dann aber wegen der guten Argumente kmod doch wieder unterstützen will?

 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ging es wohl darum, ob eine spezielle neue Funktionalität der kmod-Bibliothek genutzt wird oder ob nur diejenige Funktionalität benutzt wird, die es schon in module-init-tools gab (modprobe usw.). M.W. war bei kmod nie in der Diskussion, dass diese klassische Funktionalität abgeschafft oder verändert werden soll, sondern nur die interne Implementation hat sich gaändert. Aber all das ohne Gewähr - wirklich angeschaut, habe ich mir die Sachen noch nicht.

----------

## bell

Aus User-Sicht hat eudev USE="kmod modutils" mit "modutils" standardmäßig aktiviert. Das udev hat nur noch USE="kmod".

Ich habe mich für eudev+modutils entschieden, wobei "kmod" weiterhin nicht installiert ist, module-init-tools jedoch schon. Bisher ohne Probleme.

@mv, hast Du ein Link mit der Info dass und warum module-init-tools nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird?

----------

## mv

Der ursprüngliche Maintainer selbst hat die Weiterentwicklung von module-init-tools schon vor Jahren eingestellt. Das stand damals irgendwo in einer kernel-Maillingliste. Im Moment habe ich nur das hier gefunden.

----------

